# New On Fastech -variable Wattage Kick Module For Mechanical Mod / Pv



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/10/13)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...ble-wattage-kick-module-for-mechanical-mod-pv





VW your mechanical mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/10/13)

just checking, if you put one of these above the battery and a vv one below the battery


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/10/13)

with all the Mech mods i think im going to be needing something like this
but one to store juice bottles mods and batteries
maybe a spool on its side like the RBA station thingy ...?
 




no Forum members good with perspex or wood or glass

mayb i should look into designing somthing and using fibre glass
but it will be a very long term project


http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006582/1508702


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

Those are basically make-up stands - they come in different sizes for lipsticks and whatnot - maybe look into that


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/10/13)

Derick said:


> Those are basically make-up stands - they come in different sizes for lipsticks and whatnot - maybe look into that


so u can pretend to buy it for the misses and then chuck all her makup in the draw and orginize your mods lol


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

check it out
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LUXURY-ACRY...-REMOVABLE-LIPSTICK-HOLDER-5602-/290735477525

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (1/11/13)

was actually thinking of making some wooden ecig stands and cup holder inserts. would people prefer wood or plastic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

I'm a hobby woodworker, so I would prefer wood - but that's just me. If you make enough we would be willing to sell them on our site for you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (1/11/13)

been dragging my feet for ages now, guess i should get to mocking up a few samples

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

yeah, making stuff for fun and making stuff for resale are two different beasts  I know a guy that makes e-pipes - custom with high quality woods - they are beautiful and extremely well made - but he is not willing to make them for re-sale - he says that he puts so much effort into each pipe that he would have to charge thousands and thousands of rands to make it worth his while - and he himself wouldn't pay that much for one, how can he expect other people to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)

I'd buy a wooden one if you make  - could you make a really cool one i could use in my handbag? That would be sick lol  I think I should sew (Translated to get my mom to sew) me a little something to keep my vape stuff upright in my handbag

Reactions: Like 1


----------

